# Welcome, Little Ones!



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

You'll never guess what I picked up today... four tiny little 2 week old baby cockatiels! They are so incredibly precious and I am in love. I got them from a breeder about 35 minutes away. She didn't give me much information but I have handfed various birds before, done plenty of research and have already stopped by the Bird Farm for some extra help. I should be okay, although I am still nervous.

I plan on taking pictures daily and sharing them with you as well as sharing how they are doing. So check back!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

goodness i can't believe she sold them so young! that's a bit scary.
but they're precious  please do keep us updated!!


----------



## MrCoopersMom (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh they are so darling please keep us updated...cant wait to see the babies grow!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Can I ask why the breeder was getting rid of babies that young? That seems so young.... I wish you the best with them. They're cuties.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

I really trusted and knew the breeder at the time and have had experience handfeeding before several times, having worked at a parrot store. Unfortunately, it wasn't until I got home that I realized the babies were much younger than she originally claimed. At that point I realized she was probably just in it for the money. She's not a nice woman I have learned and we got in a very big disagreement yesterday. We are no longer talking. It's very complicated. Basically, I thought they'd all be 2 weeks or older. When I brought them home two days ago, the youngest was only 8 days and oldest only 14, she admitted. I'm appalled....

They are in good hands though, I promise. Even though the breeder was irresponsible, doesn't mean I am. I have been by their side the ENTIRE time they have been here. They are on 5 feedings a day, which I do very carefully. I make sure their temperatures are perfect. I think I'm worrying a little _too_ much about them - I had a nightmare about them the first night I had them and I woke up and ran to their bin to check on them. Of course they were sleeping soundly and I was crazy, haha. 

Anyway, I know you all know this, but be cautious with anybody selling unweaned babies. I usually am but I thought I knew this woman and could trust her. It's always been my dream to raise a clutch of babies and breeding for me has been unsuccessful before so this was a good way for me to have this experience without dealing with the actual breeding.

I hope that explains to you what's going on! 

Here was the post I made on TalkParrots YESTERDAY as an update....

"Yesterday (the first day home with the babies) went alright. I was (and still am a bit!) very nervous. I don't want to mess up anything, I want them to be healthy, happy babies. They are my "children" and I love them and I feel very protective over them. I've been sitting next to them and watching them constantly, making sure they are warm and their crops aren't empty. They are on 4-5 feedings a day at this point, but it will decrease pretty quickly. I was a little uneasy during the first few feedings but I now know the right amount and am much more comfortable and confident today. I can already see differences from when they first arrived, mainly the eyes, which are much more open than they were yesterday and when I first had them. (Which, by the way, turns out the youngest one is only 9 days old! The oldest should be 15 days today. They are truly wee ones!) They cry a lot, but I'm already aware of how piggy baby cockatiels can be - when working at the Sugarcreek Bird Farm the cockatiel babies would NEVER stop their crying/screaming/screeching for food! Even if they were fed! I'm told they can basically eat themselves to death if you let them. These babies are pretty quiet compared to the older ones at the Bird Farm BUT they'll be just as loud pretty soon. (Yay...not! Haha.)

So, overall, today is going much better. I have been constantly taking pictures and videos as I know in a few months or years I will love looking back on them. It will also be neat to record their progress!!

Take a look through all the pictures from today (so far...hehe)!"

So there's yesterday's update. I will be updating every day if I can.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

More pictures....


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

And the last few...


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It sounds like the babies ended up in much better hands than had they stayed with the breeder. Keep us posted.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Awh thanks for saying that! I will keep you guy posted and try to be more active here. I've always loved cockatiels but haven't had one in a while and have been busy on TP.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, their tiny crests are so, so cute!


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

I have some bad news. They have sour crop/yeast infection. I took them to the Bird Farm (wonderful family owned and operated store, I used to work there) and wanted the owners to check up on my babies to make sure things were going okay. She looked at them and told me there is bacteria in their mouths which indicates sour crop. They gave me LS-50 (free, they are very kind) and told me to mix in a gallon of water and use that as the water base for the formula for a week. They gave me additional instructions and told me if in seven days it doesn't clear up, to go to the vet's.

Edit: After talking to some people, I may be changing up my treatment.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

I have some very sad news. The youngest baby passed away this morning. I had enough so I took them to the vet. I called all over trying to find someone to take them today and finally found a place. I took them in, and after an examination they prescribed an antifungal med to give them twice a day and told me to keep using the LS-50. I'm praying, begging really, that they make it. I don't care about the money, what I've spent on them... I care about them, they are truly my little babies and I love them. I feel all sorts of emotions - I'm angry, I'm frustrated, I'm beyond sad and confused. This really hurts, and it kills me that I might have been the reason (even though I have no idea what I would have done.) Please, guys, keep them in your thoughts/prayers.


----------



## Baby Eagle (Feb 13, 2014)

How sad that the youngest baby died. I'm so sorry. You're doing your best for them and helping them a lot. No matter what happens, they're still better off with you than the witch from who you got them. She had no right removing them from their parents so young.

I'll keep you, and the babies, of course, in my thoughts and prayers.

All the best.


----------



## SteevieRae (Apr 20, 2014)

At least they are in good hands!


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry for not updating sooner, I've just been very busy with them! The three are still here with me, and from what I'm observing, they are doing fantastic now. It didn't take long for the meds to start working, and their mouths cleared of the bacteria and their crops began emptying as they should. I'm being very strict with the feedings and their temps and the formula and just everything you can think of that goes into caring for a baby bird, I've thought it a million times over in hopes I will do it perfectly.

The only thing I'm worried about now is their growth. I've been told by many that they are behind in getting their pins and everything else. I'm assuming it is because of the infection that "stunted" them or whatever. I'm not too, too concerned as I'm seeing a LOT more changes and growing now than ever before, especially with the feathers and pins that are coming in. So I'm sure they'll get to where they need to be, they just had a slow start!

The oldest is 22 days today, the middle is 20 days, and youngest is 18. They are so incredibly sweet and cute and innocent and I still love them to death. 

The one who passed I decided to name Annabelle. I had a feeling she was a girl, and when the idea of naming her occurred to me, that name sort of hit me. I looked up the meaning, and it is "joy". At first I didn't like that, as it did not fit what her life had been at all. But then I thought, maybe we name her Annabelle, or "joy", to represent what happened, and represent the kind of life I know both me and Annabelle want for the other three who did make it through this tragedy. I know, I'm a bit weird and too sentimental about this but for some reason I'm just feeling really strongly about it haha. 

I'm attaching some pictures from the past couple days. All my pictures look awful though because they cannot stay still!!! But enjoy!


----------



## Baby Eagle (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm happy to hear that the other three babes are doing well and catching up on some of their milestones. It's also sweet how you put so much thought into Annabelle's name. Hopefully she's watching over all of you from over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you, Baby Eagle. I believe Annabelle is with all of us right now.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

I've named the three! Axel, Aubrey and Ash. What do you think?


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

The A-theme is so cute  congrats on the three littles ones that made it. Annebelle grew her wings early, she gets to fly before the others can now.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you, I really liked the A-theme myself. And yes, Annabelle got to fly early! I really hope she feels free and happy now. We miss her but we know she's in a better place, free of pain.


----------

